# Ice, Ice, Baby...



## Tin (Feb 21, 2014)

Looking nasty to start the weekend, K has all lifts but Snowdon and Snowshed double on hold because of ice? (And of course are reporting 11 lifts open).


----------



## reefer (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks like Mount Snow is in the same boat....................


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2014)

reefer said:


> Looks like Mount Snow is in the same boat....................



Per my wife who is up at our place at Mount Snow right now (we're about 250 vertical feet above the base lodge altitude wise) - there's a light glaze on everything, it's about 33 out per the thermometer on the back deck, pretty windy and visibility of maybe 200 yards, with some light drizzle coming down 

Given the crappy weather right now and the forecast for temps to quickly rise into the mid 40's, can't blame any ski area GM for minimizing the risk to workers to rush to de-ice multiple lifts this AM and/or groom out a bunch of crusted over terrain when likely there's a very small demand for turns this AM and things should be softening quickly. 

Definitely sounds like it's a "grab a second cup of coffee" type morning in So VT today!


----------



## Tin (Feb 21, 2014)

Delayed opening at Magic.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 21, 2014)

Per Cannon's FB now they are closed for the rest of the day...


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah this weekend seems like it won't be that great. Groomed trails might be OK but anything natural or woods might be pretty nasty.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunny and highs in the 40's basically everywhere tomorrow. I'm headed to Wildcat hoping/expecting some good soft turns.


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2014)

warm could be OK then. I was thinking of overnight freezing 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KevinF (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm up at Stowe (skied here yesterday).  Took a couple runs off the gondola this morning.   Things were starting to soften up, but there is a crust / glaze on everything that's nearly impossible to get an edge in.  The areas that had softened up were fun, but they were intermittent.

I have to see my bootfitter up here anyway, so I called it quits.  The weekend seems like a 10-by-10 type of day (i.e., 10 runs by 10AM and call it quits as the crowds arrive).


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 21, 2014)

Sugarloaf was reporting only snow so far this morning.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2014)

Roxbury was so snowy no no no it will come back if it does not I had great snowy days already several times i am happy.l

spelling might be of tpday cant sigh in withhhhhhhh Ta p atlke soft snow Sat. spring skiing i be happyyyyyy
I like the forecast here could be much worse.


This Afternoon  Showers and possibly a thunderstorm before 4pm, then showers likely.   High near 43. South wind 9 to 14 mph becoming west.  Chance of  precipitation is 90%.
Tonight Mostly clear, with a low around 25. Southwest wind 8 to 15 mph.
Saturday Sunny, with a high near 44. Breezy, with a southwest wind 10 to 15 mph increasing to 16 to 21 mph in the afternoon.
Saturday Night Mostly clear, with a low around 27. West wind 8 to 16 mph.
Sunday A  chance of snow showers before 1pm, then a chance of rain and snow  showers.  Partly sunny, with a high near 41. West wind 6 to 13 mph.   Chance of precipitation is 30%.
Sunday Night A slight chance of snow showers.  Cloudy, with a low around 11. Chance of precipitation is 20%.
Monday Partly sunny, with a high near 25.
Monday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 6.
Tuesday A chance of snow showers.  Partly sunny, with a high near 24. Chance of precipitation is 30%.
Tuesday Night A chance of snow showers.  Mostly cloudy, with a low around 6. Chance of precipitation is 30%.
Wednesday Partly sunny, with a high near 24.
Wednesday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 0.
Thursday Partly sunny, with a high near 19.


----------



## D-2.5-GT (Feb 21, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> Per Cannon's FB now they are closed for the rest of the day...


Because of a power outage in the region....not weather related.


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2014)

KevinF said:


> I'm up at Stowe (skied here yesterday).  Took a couple runs off the gondola this morning.   Things were starting to soften up, but there is a crust / glaze on everything that's nearly impossible to get an edge in.  The areas that had softened up were fun, but they were intermittent.
> 
> I have to see my bootfitter up here anyway, so I called it quits.  The weekend seems like a 10-by-10 type of day (i.e., 10 runs by 10AM and call it quits as the crowds arrive).


  Thanks!

MRG just sent this out:

"We saw some sleet overnight followed by some freezing rain  resulting in a crusty surface today. Up on top we saw a more extensive  icing situation.  The upcoming forecast is  looking a bit tenuous but it looks like we won't see too much unfrozen  precipitation today and it would appear that we will not be losing any  of our base. The good news is that the weekend weather is looking decent  with sunny skies"


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out if it's worth the drive up to Mount Snow from CT tonight for just one day of skiing tomorrow? 

We have to be home Sunday for a family event. If everything is crusted over tomorrow morning it might not be fun or worth it. It's supposed to be warm, up to 40 degrees tomorrow,  but there will be a freeze tonight. How long do you think it will take to soften up after the freeze up? 

I don't want to ski groomers all day- Yes I'd be very bored with that.


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2014)

This is telling


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 21, 2014)

mlctvt said:


> I'm trying to figure out if it's worth the drive up to Mount Snow from CT tonight for just one day of skiing tomorrow?
> 
> We have to be home Sunday for a family event. If everything is crusted over tomorrow morning it might not be fun or worth it. It's supposed to be warm, up to 40 degrees tomorrow,  but there will be a freeze tonight. How long do you think it will take to soften up after the freeze up?
> 
> I don't want to ski groomers all day- Yes I'd be very bored with that.



I think I just answered my own question as this was posted on the Mt Snow passholders website at 2pm. Ice Ice Baby for sure


"Hey guys,

What a challenging day it has been.  Our forecast was calling for temps to rise into the 40’s today.  Unfortunately, we never got close to that and as the light rain falls it is still freezing to lifts, trees, trails, etc.  We had hoped to de-ice all the lifts today and be ready for tomorrow a.m., but as this frozen precipitation continues to gather we are anticipating much more work to be done.

Best case scenario is the temps will rise and the bulk of this ice will melt.  But there is a good chance we will need to continue with de-icing efforts as soon as the sun rises tomorrow a.m.

In order to give our lift mechanics and grooming staff every minute possible to de-ice lifts and prepare the hill, A.M. Express is cancelled for Saturday, Feb 22."


----------



## tipsdown (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks like the Saddleback and Sugarloaf dodged a bullet.  Report are no rain or freezing rain at all.  They're expected to pick up a few inches tonight...tomorrow looks like more Powder/Packed Powder conditions!


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2014)

tipsdown said:


> Looks like the Saddleback and Sugarloaf dodged a bullet.  Report are no rain or freezing rain at all.  They're expected to pick up a few inches tonight...tomorrow looks like more Powder/Packed Powder conditions!



Hmm.  this might call for a little adventure.  Any interest from the Boston contingency?


----------



## tipsdown (Feb 21, 2014)

billski said:


> Hmm. this might call for a little adventure. Any interest from the Boston contingency?




Looks like the place to be.  NOAA calling for 3-7.  Might be worth it, but watch the winds... Stiff West Wind forecasted for tomorrow.  Might mean wind hold for the Loaf with their N/E Exposure.  It probably sets up better for Saddleback with a N/W exposure...

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=44.941959380148944&lon=-70.50682067871094


----------



## flightschool (Feb 22, 2014)

Trying to get in contact with people I know at Sugarloaf to confirm if they got only snow/sleet.  If anyone that went today could let us know the conditions it would be great.  The website said loose granular conditions...not sure what to make of that.

UPDATE - friend says Loaf did indeed get rain and that the skiing is "firm".


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2014)

flightschool said:


> the website said loose granular conditions...not sure what to make of that.



= wet


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 22, 2014)

Stay south...the skiing at jiminy today was soft spring conditions.


----------



## lerops (Feb 22, 2014)

ALLSKIING said:


> Stay south...the skiing at jiminy today was soft spring conditions.



Thanks. How about crowds?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 22, 2014)

ALLSKIING said:


> Stay south...



This.  

The skiing at Pats was good, too.  The parking lot was jammed, but the lifts were ski on.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 22, 2014)

lerops said:


> Thanks. How about crowds?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Not bad....five minute wait at the six pack. Other lifts no lines.


----------



## moguler6 (Feb 22, 2014)

Killington was a disaster today. Lift icing, massive crowds, crap conditions. They gave free ticket vouchers to anyone who asked for one. Strangely though, Pico was great and had no icing.


----------



## flightschool (Feb 23, 2014)

moguler6 said:


> Killington was a disaster today. Lift icing, massive crowds, crap conditions. They gave free ticket vouchers to anyone who asked for one. Strangely though, Pico was great and had no icing.



That is inexplicable.


----------



## dlague (Feb 23, 2014)

We skied Black Mt. NH and the conditions were spring like and some spots where we went into the woods were soft and heavy if not tracked otherwise very manageable!  We loved the conditions!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Feb 23, 2014)

The week ahead will make conditions very interesting considering all the moisture in the base!

Concord, NH area forecast


Killington, VT forecast 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 24, 2014)

Now we need a big snow since the base is frozen.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Bear Mt. parking lot at K Saturday.:blink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YFQo6TBVWU


----------



## WJenness (Feb 24, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Bear Mt. parking lot at K Saturday.:blink:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YFQo6TBVWU



Wow... that's amazing...

But damn... What kind of phone was used to shoot that? 144p resolution? I didn't know that was even a thing!


----------



## moguler6 (Feb 24, 2014)

That doesn't look this past Saturday.  The Skye Peak Quad is spinning and there's no cars in the lot.  That looks like back in January after the big melt down.  



steamboat1 said:


> Bear Mt. parking lot at K Saturday.:blink:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YFQo6TBVWU


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> View attachment 11385


where's that?


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2014)

moguler6 said:


> That doesn't look this past Saturday.  The Skye Peak Quad is spinning and there's no cars in the lot.  That looks like back in January after the big melt down.


Regardless, it's pretty funny!


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 24, 2014)

moguler6 said:


> That doesn't look this past Saturday.  The Skye Peak Quad is spinning and there's no cars in the lot.  That looks like back in January after the big melt down.



Well the video was posted 2/23/14 & said it was taken 2/22/14. Yes I do see the chair spinning (slowly) & people skiing down but I didn't see anyone loading the chair. I'd say it's legit


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 24, 2014)

billski said:


> where's that?



K also.


----------



## moguler6 (Feb 24, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Well the video was posted 2/23/14 & said it was taken 2/22/14. Yes I do see the chair spinning (slowly) & people skiing down but I didn't see anyone loading the chair. I'd say it's legit




Could be I guess. Either way, pretty funny.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 25, 2014)

moguler6 said:


> Could be I guess. Either way, pretty funny.



yeah.... funny and guy/gal has some mad skillz.


----------

